# Stanley Bailey No. 3 Smoothing Bench Plane, Type 18



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Can someone tell me the significance of the Type 18?

I'm in the market for a No 3.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Russ, the type 18 is a "newer" one. The most desireable/popular ones tend to be type 9-15. The keyhole lever cap vs the kidney shaped. These include the SW era planes, and the frog adjustment screws. Most will also bear at least one pat dat behind the frog. Good luck, looks like you got the sickness.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

The seller says it's made between 1946 and 47.

Shane, what's your opinion about Record planes?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I have never seen or used one. I know they have a solid rep. I am just more drawn to stanleys and bedrocks at this point in my sickness. I am thinking i may have a #3 unrestored somewhere boxed up. Probably in the type 16-18 range.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I have my eye on a Record No 7. The seller didn't take it apart and the tote and knob appear to be of different woods or the knob looks plastic to me. He has the box, but didn't take a pic of the info on the side of the box. The tote has some wear but the rest of the plane looks new. It looks like someone replaced the tote with a rosewood tote and left the rest alone. This could be a newer plane made to look older by replacing the tote.

I emailed the seller telling him to photo the plane taken apart and I want to see the end of the box.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Russell, look through some of the Dating references I link to here http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24092.

They will help distinguish the different types.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I've got a 5 in that same date range of 46-47, can't remember the exact type but 18 sounds about right. It is my preferred plane of all, solid and dependable, not too worn out with all the good features. The wood for the knob and tote aren't rosewood but that doesn't stop them from fitting the same and mine needed almost nothing to completely flatten. I honestly don't see what people have against the immediately post war era planes except that perhaps they blend too well with the slightly later ones which aren't as good in some ways.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Russ,

Starting with type 16 (1933) Stanley changed the lever cap hole to a kidney shape. The kidney shape lever cap hole isn't the problem but is a signifier. They also changed the frog from one with a solid machined mounting surface for the iron to a cast one with a web of mounting surface. Other changes to the frog and mounting as well but the ogee shaped back and the web iron mounting surface are the most notable.

See photo:










The frogs pre and post type 16 are not interchangeable. The type 16 planes were not too bad but after type 16 the quality of the planes was on a downward path with changes to frog mounting surfaces and other areas of the planes. Some of the downward pressure was brought by the war years (type 17) but I expect most was just corporate greed and a market changing from hand tools to power.

Bottom line: I avoid planes with kidney shaped lever cap holes, not because all planes with a kidney shaped lever cap hole are bad but most are. YMMV, because there are a heck of a lot of type 16s out there and they are not bad tools but it can be hard to pick a type 16 from type 18, 19, or 20 from just a couple of eBay photos.

The same applies to Record planes, maybe not the dates but the same changes from older to newer. I have several Records from the 70s, not too bad if compared to a 70s Stanley but no where near as good a plane as a type 15 or earlier Bailey pattern Stanley.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

I should add: A type 18 or later plane can be tuned to work well. I know, I have a few along with my Records and I've spent the time to make them work well. It can be done but if the same time and effort is spent on a type 15 or earlier plane you will have a better plane. With the availability and low cost of type 15 and earlier planes, for me it is just a question of why bother with newer ones. YMMV.


----------



## Jackofall (Jul 7, 2012)

If you want I have a Stanley Bailey #3 bench planer that I would like to sell. Its in good condition (no issues with pitting or corrosion) and has not been restored. After doing some research its ca 1902-1907. Let me know if your interested, I can let it go for a decent price.


----------

